# Kombucha



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Anyone here drink this stuff?

I drink it because I like the taste, but I was drawn to it because of the health claims. It's hard to say what the effects (personally) are, since there are so many variables that factor into how you are feeling.

Any opinions?


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

The are many great reasons to eat/drink fermented foods.

Kombucha tastes pretty good, but the ones I have seen tend to have a lot of sugar in them.

There is also a lot of debate around sugar. I try to avoid it as much as I can and have noticed that on the weeks I don't eat any (including not eating any fruit) I feel fantastic and my rides are way better.

So in my opinion the sugar content of Kombucha outweighs the benefits obtained from the live fermentation process. I try to get my fermented food on with kraut or kimchi. I keep a big jar of each in my fridge and have a few fork fulls every day.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

There is a brand "High Country" kombucha that has less sugar content than GT's and others. 

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

I think these are one of the only vegetarian sources of b-12


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

knutso said:


> I think these are one of the only vegetarian sources of b-12


Spirulina has 150% b12 in a 1 teaspoon serving


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

LaXCarp said:


> Spirulina has 150% b12 in a 1 teaspoon serving


I got stoked on this and had to look it up.

From Wikipedia:
_
"Spirulina is not considered to be a reliable source of Vitamin B12. Spirulina supplements contain predominantly pseudovitamin B12, which is biologically inactive in humans.[9] Companies which grow and market spirulina have claimed it to be a significant source of B12 on the basis of alternative, unpublished assays, although their claims are not accepted by independent scientific organizations. The American Dietetic Association and Dietitians of Canada in their position paper on vegetarian diets state that spirulina cannot be counted on as a reliable source of active vitamin B12.[10] The medical literature similarly advises that spirulina is unsuitable as a source of B12."_

I wonder if Komucha is the same unavailable B-12 ??


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm I did not know that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Friends make their own. Wish I could stand it.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

A good vegan source is methylcobalmin, synthesized. Cheap, and bioavailable.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

If you're thrown off by the taste of Kombucha, use it in your smoothie/green drinks as a liquid portion.


----------

